# Dulce Tristeza De Celina (Originalmente Escrito En Castellano Por Gianni Truvianni)



## Truvianni (Apr 21, 2011)

Un poema inspirado por la tristeza de la bella Noruega Celina y sus dolores de amor. Es tambien con carino que dedico estas frasas a la gente de Noruega y su reciente perdida tragica. 

Dulce tristesa de Celina 
ojos de belleza celestina 
reflejos de alma en mar desolado 
rastro de lagrima dorada 
acarisia cara adorada 

Dulce tristesa de Celina 
labios rojos de rubi 
sin alegria en risa 
emociones de jovencita 
enamorada volando a la brisa 

Dulce tristesa de Celina 
Nordico cabello de sol 
sin felicidad en brillo 
passion en tu dolor
amado de otro color

Dulce tristesa de Celina 
deseo mio en vuestro ser 
mujer en animo sensillo
dama linda como perla 
decora nuestro amoroso anillo 
para todos los dias verla


----------

